# jack's chicken and dumplins



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

so, the key ingredient for chicken and dumplins is using fresh poultry. this thread may take a while to write but i'll start with the basics with pics.
first get the water hot. once it gets to 150, kill the rooster.(caution: these pic may not be suitable for all audiences)
after a nice hot water bath, pick the feathers and do the singe.

























water.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

now we have the basic ingredient for the best chicken and dumplings, a tough, old rooster.
put the pieces in a pressure cooker and process for 30 min.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

What are you gonna do with his feet Jack?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> What are you gonna do with his feet Jack?


chicken feet and rice. but that's another thread.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the dumplins:
2 cp. ap flour
1/2 tsp. baking pwd.
1 tsp. salt
1/2 cp. cold butter
1 cp. buttermilk
mix and roll out into thin sheet then slice in ribbons.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I’ve been on here a long time, I’ve seen a lot of dead animals and bloody pics. i think this is the first pic I’ve seen of a successful rooster hunt! 🤣


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

halo1 said:


> I’ve been on here a long time, I’ve seen a lot of dead animals and bloody pics. i think this is the first pic I’ve seen of a successful rooster hunt! 🤣


Only Jack!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I’m gonna sign jack up for the survival show Alone. I don’t think he will any have any issues finding something to eat!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Do it up Jack lol


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Remember this well when I was a kid staying at my Grandparents. Wrung a many of rooster's neck and cleaned them like this. Wish I had some of grannies dumplins.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Just a heads up to whoever is eating with Jack, that roosters head is somewhere!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

halo1 said:


> I’m gonna sign jack up for the survival show Alone. I don’t think he will any have any issues finding something to eat!


well, hell yeh, halo, if i had a cameraman and 5 other crew members watching me, i'll go for it.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Just a heads up to whoever is eating with Jack, that roosters head is somewhere!!


this made me laugh like hell. LMAO
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Since we’re still waiting on jacks cooking pics 
2 day marinated wings and chicken breast marinated in zesty Italian and bachons hot and spicy Japanese bbq sauce


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you might have some good stuff, right there, halo.wish i had it to munch on while the rooster is cooking.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I make some pretty mean chicken and dumplings myself. Worked for Morrison’s Cafeterias for ten years back when I first moved to Pensacola. Taught me an awful lot about cooking. I like to slow roast my chicken. Adds flavor. Also use a nice antibiotic free hen.
Also I like to use a bit of white pepper, it is a great seasoning. Just be careful, it is hot.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

This is how jack and the rooster hunt went down. 40 sec mark in the clip


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

not quite that bad, halo. he went peacefully without a squawk after i grab him by the neck and one clockwise revolution he was toast.
jack


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I tried that with one our white ducks when I was about 14. I think I twisted it's neck about 8 times and still couldn't break it!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I figured you more as a guinea and dumplings man


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jack howd the chicken and dumplings turn out?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

got busy with another project so the poultry is still soaking in the fridge. i maybe able to put the meat in the pressure cooker tonight but i have two phone calls to make and then maybe.
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> got busy with another project so the poultry is still soaking in the fridge. i maybe able to put the meat in the pressure cooker tonight but i have two phone calls to make and then maybe.
> jack



You can watch porn for free online. No need to waste money on those 900 numbers.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> You can watch porn for free online. No need to waste money on those 900 numbers.


well there you go. a personal experience from a reliable source.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheaper to get antibiotics through


jack2 said:


> got busy with another project so the poultry is still soaking in the fridge. i maybe able to put the meat in the pressure cooker tonight but i have two phone calls to make and then maybe.
> jack


I know your type of phone calls. "What has a small dick and hangs down........"


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Cheaper to get antibiotics through
> 
> I know your type of phone calls. "What has a small dick and hangs down........"


LMAO.....a bat....
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

come on josh, finish the joke.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> come on josh, finish the joke.
> jack


Hard to hang up on a forum. Lmao


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

tellum the rest of the joke.
"what hangs up and has a big dick?"
LMAO
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Just pick up a can up at the Selma Curb Market, if you don't








have time to clean that chicken


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

all the pieces went into the pressure cooker last night with 1 large onion, 4 cloves garlic, salt, and pepper.
processed at 15lbs for 45 min. looks like i'll probably do the dumplins tonight if i have time.
it smells really good.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> all the pieces went into the pressure cooker last night with 1 large onion, 4 cloves garlic, salt, and pepper.
> processed at 15lbs for 45 min. looks like i'll probably do the dumplins tonight if i have time.
> it smells really good.
> jack
> View attachment 1090517


Use that schmaltz


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I never knew Chicken & Dumplings was such a slow process, two days later and all we have is a well seasoned cooked chicken but no dumplings! Campbells has the whole process in a can, just dump the contents in a bowl and microwave it LOL!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet Sue!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> Use that schmaltz


yes, sir, that's some good stuff. i will put the pot on to boil and then dump the dumplins in the rolling boil.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

69Viking said:


> I never knew Chicken & Dumplings was such a slow process, two days later and all we have is a well seasoned cooked chicken but no dumplings! Campbells has the whole process in a can, just dump the contents in a bowl and microwave it LOL!


the best of the best is not always quick.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Also if theirs a pff hunting competition again this year, yall need to decide how many points a rooster is gonna get? and If any bonus point will be given if it’s taken in hand to rooster combat?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Also if theirs a pff hunting competition again this year, yall need to decide how many points a rooster is gonna get? and If any bonus point will be given if it’s taken in hand to rooster combat?


-5. Grew up with yard birds. Gladly take a deduction to kill a rooster. Stupid ass birds.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

making the dumplins as we speak.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> -5. Grew up with yard birds. Gladly take a deduction to kill a rooster. Stupid ass birds.


per my granddad, he sent me out when I was 5 to go feed the chickens and when I was done go grab that rooster while he was eating and bring it to him. feeding went well and when I got near the rooster he promptly started whipping my arse all over the chicken yard. Grandma came running out when she she heard me squaling and snatched that rooster and snapped his neck like a peeencil! She was pissed at granddad as he was laughing his butt off in the rocking chair the whole time. Fok them roosters!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my neighbor said come getem, he just attacked me and scratched my face. i said gimme some time to get the water hot and i will come getem.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

halo, you need to put a disclaimer on your posts. my head hurts from laughing so hard.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

halo1 said:


> Also if theirs a pff hunting competition again this year, yall need to decide how many points a rooster is gonna get? and If any bonus point will be given if it’s taken in hand to rooster combat?


Ya bring it on there some Mexicans around town still put razers on them mean ass game roosters and let them go at it. Go hand to hand with one of those.Lol


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> my neighbor said come getem, he just attacked me and scratched my face. i said gimme some time to get the water hot and i will come getem.
> jack


My rooster was mean as hell kicked his ass all over the yard. He tried to flog the truck about a month ago while I was driving down to the shop. Looked like a red cow patty with feathers. They are not real bright.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

let's eat.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> let's eat.
> View attachment 1090525
> View attachment 1090526
> 
> View attachment 1090528


Hell ya! And love that vintage Italian wine dough roller. Lol


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> Hell ya! And love that vintage Italian wine dough roller. Lol


got it in rome when i was there a couple years ago.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> got it in rome when i was there a couple years ago.
> jack


Rome for Italy or GA.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Rome for Italy or GA.



Alabama


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I like dark meat chicken but that’s the darkest meat chicken I’ve ever seen.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

halo1 said:


> I like dark meat chicken but that’s the darkest meat chicken I’ve ever seen.


raised in selma, alabama. what in the hell did you expect? something white?
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> raised in selma, alabama. what in the hell did you expect? something white?
> jack


Now that's some funny shit! LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Note to self, if I kill a rooster to cook (which I won’t) hang that sumbth for 3 days like a deer before cooking. 🤣 jack you do realize if you lived in Asia, you’d be celebrity! you need to start a YouTube show called Cooking with Jack! You’d be huge overseas! Though if you show up and cook at one of the pff events! I’m gonna have a hamburger🤣

dem dumplings are money! will try your recipe


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Bout time you get this done. Been seeing this thread in recent posts it seems for about 2 weeks


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

halo1 said:


> Note to self, if I kill a rooster to cook (which I won’t) hang that sumbth for 3 days like a deer before cooking. 🤣 jack you do realize if you lived in Asia, you’d be celebrity! you need to start a YouTube show called Cooking with Jack! You’d be huge overseas! Though if you show up and cook at one of the pff events! I’m gonna have a hamburger🤣


You have to be adventures. I love Jacks post Cooking all the the weird stuff. Hell people eat Sashimi (fish bait) then call it Jap. sticky Rice. Then snails Oysters, Muscles, shrimp,(shit eaters). LOL


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kmerr80 said:


> Bout time you get this done. Been seeing this thread in recent posts it seems for about 2 weeks


Got to age that tough stuff.lol


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> Got to age that tough stuff.lol


like i said, the best of the best takes time. gheeze, y'all give me a break.
jach


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

though I gotta ask why a rooster and not a hen?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

halo,
because hens are nice. they don't care if you steal their eggs, they don't attack you just because they don't like you, they don't crow about it when they run you off, and i never have seen a hen with ruffled-up feathers. ruffled-up feathers means, "you want some of this, bitch, come on and try me."
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jack2 said:


> halo,
> because hens are nice. they don't care if you steal their eggs, they don't attack you just because they don't like you, they don't crow about it when they run you off, and i never have seen a hen with ruffled-up feathers. ruffled-up feathers means, "you want some of this, bitch, come on and try me."
> jack


Yeah but they taste better🤣


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

halo1 said:


> Yeah but they taste better🤣


why? because they have more white meat? that's is totally racist.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Hens are nice if there is a rooster. No rooster and the big hen becomes a butch bitch.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Hens are nice if there is a rooster. No rooster and the big hen becomes a butch bitch.


on that topic why do the hottest lesbians pick the butch females that are more male looking then any of us this board ? That’s always confused me! Lol


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Hens are nice if there is a rooster. No rooster and the big hen becomes a butch bitch.


So true. Hence the term pecking order someone has to be the awhole


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

halo1 said:


> on that topic why do the hottest lesbians pick the butch females that are more male looking then any of us this board ? That’s always confused me! Lol


i'll bet splittine could give you a great answer to this question. it would be words of experience.
jack


----------

